# Sticky  Got an empty wax pot?



## Brazo

Empty Swissvax (double skinned) and Zymol (o ring seal) pots do seem to be needed as spares on Detailing world, so keep em and trade em in here!


----------



## ianFRST

good idea that!!

im after a 4oz zym0l pot if anybody has one? i know there a bit hard to find :lol:


----------



## Ronnie

I have a tub of BOS nearly finished if anybody want it PM me!


----------



## Harley

Ronnie said:


> I have a tub of BOS nearly finished if anybody want it PM me!


PM sent :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride

I've given away both my 4oz z y m o l tubs previously, such a demand for them.


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Just out of curiosity, what do people want the emptys for? If it's to store wax then what are they keeping it in now?


----------



## TangoMan

If you have have a bloody great tub of Zim Vintage you don’t want to be luggin it around. I use my Japon tub for transporting any Vintage.


----------



## mouthyman

anyone got an old or spare BOS pot please, i will pay if it helps, but i dropped my pot and it has cracked and been badly scuffed


----------



## mouthyman

anyone?


----------



## scott_159

hi there been directed to this thred from my own post,

has anyone got any zym0l pot going? kinda need one asap


----------



## 350gt

You know for such high end waxes, they make some pretty cheapy pots that break VERY easily.


----------



## Brazo

Got an empty BoS pot if anyones interested!


----------



## Harley

Yes me please:thumb:


----------



## Brazo

Harley said:


> Yes me please:thumb:


First come first served:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC*

Guys i need a B.O.S. pot if anyone has one please dont mind paying postage and a drink for it.

Robbie


----------



## ianFRST

i STILL need a 4oz zym0l pot

pref vintage please


----------



## timmyboy

*empty pots!!*

z carbon/z concours empty pretty soon......
b.o.s. empty in about three weeks, 
and i dontkeep em...:thumb:


----------



## mouthyman

timmyboy said:


> z carbon/z concours empty pretty soon......
> b.o.s. empty in about three weeks,
> and i dontkeep em...:thumb:


can i please have 1st dibs on the BoS pot

and also what size is the concours pot. as i could do with one to decant some down to lend to a friend?

thanks


----------



## timmyboy

yes you can will contact you when empty!!
concourse is 8 oz, got a couple of hairline cracks on outer
of plastic but still airtight!!


----------



## trhland

i have a z soloris pot if anyone needs it.


----------



## mouthyman

trhland said:


> i have a z soloris pot if anyone needs it.


are you serious?
a real solaris pot


----------



## mouthyman

timmyboy said:


> yes you can will contact you when empty!!
> concourse is 8 oz, got a couple of hairline cracks on outer
> of plastic but still airtight!!


thanks pm sent:thumb:


----------



## timmyboy

take it i cant read pms yet???


----------



## mouthyman

timmyboy said:


> take it i cant read pms yet???


whoops, i forgot.you have to have 10 posts


----------



## trhland

after i posted that i have a soloris pot i put smileys .indicating jokeing. but for some resone they didnt show.hmm anyway i was just kidding . infact i called z about this wax a while ago .and asked them if anyone bought one yet? and the guy said no. but poeple are interested in it though. hmm maybe there waiting for it to go on sale.


----------



## mouthyman

trhland said:


> after i posted that i have a soloris pot i put smileys .indicating jokeing. but for some resone they didnt show.hmm anyway i was just kidding . infact i called z about this wax a while ago .and asked them if anyone bought one yet? and the guy said no. but poeple are interested in it though. hmm maybe there waiting for it to go on sale.


thought it was to good to be ture :lol:

the empty pots probably worth a fair bit as theres only 25 ever made and its supposed to help warm the wax


----------



## Kron

Does anyone happen to have a spare empty 4oz Zym0l pot available?


----------



## timmyboy

my pots are spoken for guys!!!
:detailer:


----------



## timmyboy

*newbie question*



ianFRST said:


> good idea that!!
> 
> im after a 4oz zym0l pot if anybody has one? i know there a bit hard to find :lol:


 is that the really small pot used for detailing wax???
ie for carbon spoilers/trim etc etc, if so i have a few in my
garage knocking about somewhere!! suspect we are talking about different items here!
also got one of the z briefcases, which contained wax pot, mf cloths, brushes, small detail
pots etc etc, its basically like the sort of case you would get a powertool in but with zym
on the front. the foam inner is removed though so youd have to re line it!! its in my garage gathering dust!!


----------



## mouthyman

timmyboy said:


> is that the really small pot used for detailing wax???
> ie for carbon spoilers/trim etc etc, if so i have a few in my
> garage knocking about somewhere!! suspect we are talking about different items here!
> also got one of the z briefcases, which contained wax pot, mf cloths, brushes, small detail
> pots etc etc, its basically like the sort of case you would get a powertool in but with zym
> on the front. the foam inner is removed though so youd have to re line it!! its in my garage gathering dust!!


is it just the empty case?


----------



## timmyboy

mouthyman said:


> is it just the empty case?


oh yes!! empty case, zym written on the front, breifcase sized, foam
lining removed, needs re lining but its still a nice bit of kit for the zym enthusiast!
i just done use it any more tbh!! got all my waxes together in a special canvas bag thingy!!


----------



## mouthyman

timmyboy said:


> oh yes!! empty case, zym written on the front, breifcase sized, foam
> lining removed, needs re lining but its still a nice bit of kit for the zym enthusiast!
> i just done use it any more tbh!! got all my waxes together in a special canvas bag thingy!!


will it fit full size pots inside? if so ill take it please, i could use it for my zym0l collection


----------



## timmyboy

mouthyman said:


> will it fit full size pots inside? if so ill take it please, i could use it for my zym0l collection


 originally it had a foam lining, with a space for an 8 oz zym pot, a space for a small zym detail wax pot, a space for a wheel brush and varoius zym mf cloths,
sponge applicators etc etc. you could get hold of some foam and re line it out to suit whatever you need i guess!!


----------



## mouthyman

timmyboy said:


> originally it had a foam lining, with a space for an 8 oz zym pot, a space for a small zym detail wax pot, a space for a wheel brush and varoius zym mf cloths,
> sponge applicators etc etc. you could get hold of some foam and re line it out to suit whatever you need i guess!!


sounds like it will do the job, can i have please :thumb:


----------



## haxbyscoobs

I got an empty pete's 53 tub if anyone wants it too store another wax in


----------



## timmyboy

mouthyman said:


> sounds like it will do the job, can i have please :thumb:


 remember its in need of re lining with sponge. shall i hang on till the pots are empty then send together??


----------



## mouthyman

timmyboy said:


> remember its in need of re lining with sponge. shall i hang on till the pots are empty then send together??


yes please thats probably best. :thumb:

I really appreciate it


----------



## timmyboy

there yours m8!! id best get busy and empty em! this weather aint helping is it??:driver::thumb:


----------



## mouthyman

timmyboy said:


> there yours m8!! id best get busy and empty em! this weather aint helping is it??:driver::thumb:


thanks :thumb:

nope the weathers horrible, i hope it clears up soon i need to clean my car


----------



## Alan W

I'm looking for a 2oz Zym0l Detailing Wax pot if anybody can help?

Will gladly pay the cost of postage and a beer! 

Alan W


----------



## timmyboy

think my pots are all spoken for for the foreseeable future including the zym 2 oz ones. cant believe theres such a demand for empty wax pots!!!:wave::thumb:those that have contacted me thanks, its post and package only im not selling em!!


----------



## Kron

Still looking for an empty 4oz Zym pot if anyone has one available.


----------



## Alan W

Still looking for a Zym0l 2oz pot as used for the Detailing Wax.

Anyone got one please get in touch! :thumb:

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## Trist

I have a ***** Glasur pot(the ones that come with the ***** starter cardboard box kit, 4oz I think)

PM me if you want


----------



## Alan W

Many thanks Skyliner34 but I think the Glasur pot is 8oz.

I'm looking for the 2oz pot that the Detailing wac is supplied in or, alternatively, a 4oz Sample pot.

Thanks again for the offer though! :thumb: I'm sure someone else will be interested. 

Alan W


----------



## Alan W

I'm still on the hunt for an empty 2oz Zym0l Detailing Wax pot if anyone can help! 

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## Epoch

Alan W said:


> I'm still on the hunt for an empty 2oz Zym0l Detailing Wax pot if anyone can help!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Alan W


Detail's not a bad wax Alan, nice and oily and a good first layer for the flex agents in bumper paint to bond to before layering up with the higher end Z waxes.

I bought two, decanted the contents into another container and filled one with Vintage and one with Royale 

Much easier to take out to the car for working with and I tend to do bumpers with the Detail first then the whole car with another other wax


----------



## Alan W

Hey Jon,

Thanks for the info on the Detailing Wax. :thumb: Don't really need it tho! :lol: Just want the pots for the same reason as yourself! 

I'll gladly exchange for some beer money or an empty BOS pot and drawstring bag! 

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## Epoch

Alan W said:


> Hey Jon,
> 
> Thanks for the info on the Detailing Wax. :thumb: Don't really need it tho! :lol: Just want the pots for the same reason as yourself!
> 
> I'll gladly exchange for some beer money or an empty BOS pot and drawstring bag!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Alan


Do you really NEED anything else Alan, pot with a ***** sticker and a rubber seal included :lol: (free bump a well )


----------



## Alan W

Epoch said:


> Do you really NEED anything else Alan, pot with a ***** sticker and a rubber seal included :lol: (free bump a well )


Err, thanks Jon! 

Yes, I NEED! :lol: (Just like you! )

P.S. Will buy a couple from the US if I must! 

Alan W

P.S. Anyone want some Zym0l Detail Wax in a tupperware tub? :lol:


----------



## Detail My Ride

Alan, how much Detail Wax is there?


----------



## Alan W

Gaz W said:


> Alan, how much Detail Wax is there?


Hi Gaz,

2oz per pot although I've not bought them yet! 

'pm' me to save this going totally Off Topic! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## ianFRST

do you really want a 2oz? i have vintage in a 4oz, and its hard enough trying to get it outa that :lol:


----------



## Alan W

ianFRST said:


> do you really want a 2oz? i have vintage in a 4oz, and its hard enough trying to get it outa that :lol:


Yes I do want a 2oz pot! :thumb: I have my reasons! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## atomicfan

If somebody is interested in a full 4oz pot with vintage, i have one for sell


----------



## Alan W

atomicfan said:


> If somebody is interested in a full 4oz pot with vintage, i have one for sell


You have a 'pm' atomicfan! 

Alan W


----------



## Jesse74

350gt said:


> You know for such high end waxes, they make some pretty cheapy pots that break VERY easily.


My pot of Concorso was broken on the outer layer in the first week... pfft.


----------



## bratfass

Hi,

I am looking for one of these tiny (2oz?) Zyxxx-waxpots. My Detailwax-Pot has a broken cover and so the wax will be drying out. I tried to repair the cover with tape, but failed - its still not hermetically sealed and allways when I open and close the pot I am in fear that it fall in pieces.


----------



## deanchilds

Im after a swissvax lid if anyone has one?


----------



## DC3011

I'm also looking for a lid, preferably a Dodo Juice Hard Candy one but any Dodo Juice lid should do I believe!


----------



## waynevr6

DC3011 said:


> I'm also looking for a lid, preferably a Dodo Juice Hard Candy one but any Dodo Juice lid should do I believe!


If you ask Dom at Dodo juice he has spare lids.


----------



## DC3011

Excellent, Thanks for that!


----------



## Culainn

*Hair Gel Pots*

I find hair gel pots to be pretty good for carrying around stuff like waxes and clays.


----------



## Spoony

Culainn said:


> I find hair gel pots to be pretty good for carrying around stuff like waxes and clays.


Yer I've got a collection a few empty ones in the garage lol.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

atomicfan said:


> If somebody is interested in a full 4oz pot with vintage, i have one for sell


What do these sell for?


----------



## atomicfan

??????????


----------



## charlie53

vxrmarc said:


> What do these sell for?


Usually around £200+ for a 4oz sample.


----------



## surgemaster

ooooh! lids,does anyone have a flip lid/screwcap from a Zymol Clear Autobathe Shampoo bottle I could have please,willing to pay postage of course?


----------



## Ben_W

Got an empty supernatural panel pot if anyone is interested?


----------



## chillly

Ben_W said:


> Got an empty supernatural panel pot if anyone is interested?


please mate. what where how??:thumb:


----------



## ads2k

Do anyone have an empty 8oz Zymol pot they no longer need . Not cracked or damaged mind, got on of those already :wall:

Will pay for postage and give a trial of something for a billie bonus :thumb:.


----------



## ianFRST

i REALLY need an 8oz zymol pot too please!!!

HELP!!!!


----------



## david.celica

Any one got an empty dodo juice pot? (Rainforest)


----------



## robxr2

Got an empty BOS pot, anyone want? 

could swap, i wana try zymol carbon or glasur and got some other bits, pm me


----------



## Alan W

Empty Polished Bliss PA (Project Awesome) sealant container wanted please.

Postage cost and beer tokens offered! :lol:

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## david.celica

dodo juice light fantastic & diamond white glass pots anyone?


----------



## Waka

Sorry for the newb question...but what's all the appeal for empty wax pots?!

W.


----------



## ads2k

Waka said:


> Sorry for the newb question...but what's all the appeal for empty wax pots?!
> 
> W.


they get dropped very easily :wall:


----------



## Spuj

Got an empty Glass Jar of Dodo Juice Hard Candy with a broken lid. Perfect for someone with a broken jar but intact lid.


----------



## RICHIE40

Longshot but has anyone got any empty Jeffs Wekstatt Acrylic bottles? :thumb:


----------



## grant_evans

RICHIE40 said:


> Longshot but has anyone got any empty Jeffs Wekstatt Acrylic bottles? :thumb:


yep :thumb: well somwhere........ ill have a look


----------



## joesoap73

robxr2 said:


> Got an empty BOS pot, anyone want?
> 
> could swap, i wana try zymol carbon or glasur and got some other bits, pm me


Exactly what i need.
PM Sent :thumb:


----------



## RICHIE40

grant_evans said:


> yep :thumb: well somwhere........ ill have a look


Cheers Grant,let me know if you find any.
Richie


----------



## Maggi200

Looking for an onyx pot after mine shattered!


----------



## Dipesh

I may have one soon actually!


----------



## akaJAY7

Has anyone got an empty Dodo panel pot please - any with a white lid would be ideal 


EDIT: or anything relatively small/shallow really... Lusso Oro 60ml seems to be the perfect size.

ANOTHER EDIT: Got one now thanks.


----------



## Brazo

Guys I've got an Onyx pot useable but heat damaged (don't ask!)

A Glasur pot (slight chip) and a 4 oz zymol pot that are all pretty much available, I won't be able to post them out for a few weeks but will accept expressions of interest. I will pay for postage too:thumb:


----------



## nicks16v

Can you get empty pots without branding from anywhere else ? pots like the wax pots not just any pot


----------



## amiller

Brazo said:


> Guys I've got an Onyx pot useable but heat damaged (don't ask!)
> 
> A Glasur pot (slight chip) and a 4 oz zymol pot that are all pretty much available, I won't be able to post them out for a few weeks but will accept expressions of interest. I will pay for postage too:thumb:


4oz zymol pot would be very useful for me. Happy to pay postage + a beer too!

:thumb:


----------



## akaJAY7

Do you have a pic of the Zymol pot?
I'm aware that amiller has called dibs on it, I'm just interested to know what they look like.


----------



## RICHIE40

If anyone has any spare containers to keep clay in, ill hapilly take them. :thumb:


----------



## Razzzle

Spuj said:


> Got an empty Glass Jar of Dodo Juice Hard Candy with a broken lid. Perfect for someone with a broken jar but intact lid.


I'll have it if its not gone matey - Take it that its the same size as a pastic Pot ?

Daz.


----------



## Spuj

Razzzle said:


> I'll have it if its not gone matey - Take it that its the same size as a pastic Pot ?
> 
> Daz.


Urm, they hold the same quantity of wax but are of different shapes. I asked dodo for a replacement lid but the Glass Jars are 2 years or so out of date now so naturally they don't stock them.

You've got me at a bad time as im going on holiday from tomorrow, will be back the following saturday. If you dont mind can we arrange the sending for when i get back??

Hope you don't mind.


----------



## G900GTI

Anyone got a BOS tub, knocked mine off the side which then hit the only uncarpeted part of the garage floor


----------



## SM8

if anyone has a swissvax autobahn tub that is 200ml........please let me know and ill pay to take it off your hands as i need one desperately


----------



## Detail My Ride

G900GTI said:


> Anyone got a BOS tub, knocked mine off the side which then hit the only uncarpeted part of the garage floor


I think I have a BOS tub lying around, I will check tomorrow.


----------



## SM8

Need a swissvax tub guys
....

Has to be the same size as the BOS tub but can be anything doesn't have to be BOS


----------



## RandomlySet

why do people want empty pots? Is it just so they can pay for a refill as opposed to a new pot full price?

If so, some of the waxes I didn't realise were "refillable" (ie, BOS)


----------



## Razzzle

-Mat- said:


> why do people want empty pots? Is it just so they can pay for a refill as opposed to a new pot full price?
> 
> If so, some of the waxes I didn't realise were "refillable" (ie, BOS)


Most will have a damaged pot (like myself)

Daz.


----------



## SM8

As above still looking for an empty swissvax tub ....has to be the same style and size of the BOS tubs but can be any empty wax tub not necessarily BOS

cash waiting if anyone has one spare


----------



## SM8

Bump for above


----------



## G900GTI

Bump for a BOS pot:thumb:


----------



## SM8

Bump for any swissvax pot lol


----------



## Alan W

Bump for a 4oz Zymol 'Sample' Pot.

Beer tokens offered in exchange.  

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## ianFRST

ianFRST said:


> i REALLY need an 8oz zymol pot too please!!!
> 
> HELP!!!!


STILL need a zymol pot  will take a Swissvax too

will pay ££. come on  :thumb:


----------



## Brazo

ianFRST said:


> STILL need a zymol pot  will take a Swissvax too
> 
> will pay ££. come on  :thumb:


8oz glasur pot do ya?  Pm me your addy but don't expect delivery until next week!

Amiller if you still want the 4 oz pot let me know, I'll even clean out the little bit of atlantique thats left in there...


----------



## Alan W

Brazo said:


> Amiller if you still want the 4 oz pot let me know, I'll even clean out the little bit of atlantique thats left in there...


If Andrew doesn't take the 4 oz pot I'll gladly make an offer for it Brazo. 

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## Brazo

Ha I don't want any money for it, not even postage but yep better give ANdrew first dibs


----------



## ianFRST

Brazo said:


> 8oz glasur pot do ya?  Pm me your addy but don't expect delivery until next week!
> 
> Amiller if you still want the 4 oz pot let me know, I'll even clean out the little bit of atlantique thats left in there...


yes pleeeeeeeease :thumb::thumb:


----------



## geraint.davies

*Glasur*

Looking for a Glasur tub if anyone has one.

Cheers:thumb:


----------



## brobbo

need any wax pot preferably zymol,swissvax,dodo

thanks very much
Brad


----------



## amiller

Brazo said:


> Ha I don't want any money for it, not even postage but yep better give ANdrew first dibs


Will take that pot please! I thought you have forgotten about me. My girlfriend will be pleased to get her lunchbox back too! :lol:

I'll PM you my address. :thumb:

P.S. You can leave the Atlantique in along with any other expensive Zymol waxes! :wave:


----------



## Alan W

Damn you Andrew! :lol:

Anyone else got a 4oz Zymol sample pot going spare?

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

yup ill swop a crystal rock pot for one!


----------



## ADW

Any swissvax pots up for grabs? If so let me know!! I also need something to keep my clay bars in so give me some ideas


----------



## QuattroA3

Looking for a Supernatural plastic pot if anyone has one

Thanks Mike :thumb:


----------



## robbo51

I have an empty 'Swissol' Onyx tub complete with black silk bag


----------



## robbo51

ADW said:


> Any swissvax pots up for grabs? If so let me know!! I also need something to keep my clay bars in so give me some ideas


Post below...+ Tupperware container??


----------



## grant_evans

robbo51 said:


> I have an empty 'Swissol' Onyx tub complete with black silk bag


will take this off you if you still have it :thumb: will happily pay a few quid for postage


----------



## MR CHU

Looking for an empty Poorboys Nattys paste blue as my lable has basically come off. Please PM me thanks.


----------



## Alan W

Any Zymol wax pot wanted although 4oz sample pot preferred. :thumb:

Beer tokens offered! 

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## mundo

any swissvax/zymol pots wanted

cash waiting!

mundo


----------



## agpatel

Looking for SV Autobahn pot (used or empty) Will pay for shipping to USA plus some.


----------



## farhanali89

I have an autoglym High definition pot if anyone is interested theres a bit of the wax still in there


----------



## Maggi200

Anyone got an empty migliore primo GLASS pot?


----------



## bug.mania

after a dodo sample pot ideally orange crush but any will do


----------



## AMST09

So why do people want these?


----------



## IanG

AMST09 said:


> So why do people want these?


To replace a pot that they may have broken or cracked


----------



## Alan W

AMST09 said:


> So why do people want these?





IanG said:


> To replace a pot that they may have broken or cracked


Or to decant from a large pot into a smaller (4oz) pot.

Alan W


----------



## amiller

Alan W said:


> Or to decant from a large pot into a smaller (4oz) pot.
> 
> Alan W


And what are you decanting from Mr W? :speechles


----------



## Alan W

amiller said:


> And what are you decanting from Mr W? :speechles


I do NOT have what you've got Mr M!  Wish I did! :lol:

That offer still stands should you change your mind. 

Alan W


----------



## burger

I have an empty megs tin (#8) just the same as the #16 if anyone wants it ... not sure anyone would but the offer is there.

The is enough wax around the edges for a couple of cars


----------



## bug.mania

bug.mania said:


> after a dodo sample pot ideally orange crush but any will do


 :buffer:


----------



## Tips

Hi - Has anyone got an empty bottle of autoglym 500ml or 1 litre custom wheel cleaner?

I've got a litre of AG acid free wheel cleaner that I'd like to decant in a used bottle.

If not, then I'll have to purchase one of these bad boys soon.


----------



## Adrian Convery

Anyone got an empty or nearly done Supernatural wooden pot that they dont want refilled and want to sell?


----------



## Pk777

ADW said:


> Any swissvax pots up for grabs? If so let me know!! I also need something to keep my clay bars in so give me some ideas


I've an old megs clay pot?


----------



## toddy2

Wanted- swissvax zuffenhausen pot, empty, nearly empty. Please....

Money waiting


----------



## Brian.

Wanted: Empty/nearly empty tub of Swissvax BOS 

For those of you out there, i noticed this on ebay...Swissvax onyx tub.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Swissvax-Onyx...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item43a73ef0f8


----------



## CraigQQ

does anyone know where i can get the SV labels? my BOS pot is cracked.. have an almost empty onyx pot if i can switch the label so its correct..


----------



## Brian.

It's a shame Swissvax don't sell spares, but I can understand why! I suppose you could make your own sticker up but I think it would violate plenty copyright laws!


----------



## CraigQQ

yeah, not sure why they dont sell spare pots if you give them your certificate number though....
then they know you have bought it...

suppose you could then fill it with a cheap wax that looked similar and sell it as genuine...


----------



## Brian.

Exactly, or pose as a pro and say "I only use the finest Swissvax products, here's ma Crystal Rock tub gadgie...it's £600 a go!" Only to find that it doesn't last 4-6 months on their car because it's actually poorboys natty's paste wax or the like! :lol:


----------



## Tips

What is the easiest method for transferring waxes between pots? 

I've been advised to use a teaspoon to 'scoop' wax from one tub and crush it into another pot.

I'm transferring some dodo supernatural wax from the big plastic tub into a dodo panel pot for portability.

Tia


----------



## moosh

david.celica said:


> dodo juice light fantastic & diamond white glass pots anyone?


Hey bud you got any more dodo glass jars??


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Lol Gordy!!!


----------



## moosh

Heavenly said:


> Lol Gordy!!!


Hahahahaha! I'm a hound!! It's been keeping me up at nights


----------



## raitkens83

Anyone got a empty pot of Chemical Guys petes 53? The wife dropped my full pot on the floor and smashed it in about 10 bits.

Willing to pay/swap etc??


----------



## kimandsally

Does anyone have an empty clay bar container I could buy please?


----------



## A.B

kimandsally said:


> Does anyone have an empty clay bar container I could buy please?


I have a empty Bilt Hamber container?


----------



## kimandsally

A.B said:


> I have a empty Bilt Hamber container?


That will be superb, I'll pop you a Private message,


----------



## kimandsally

kimandsally said:


> That will be superb, I'll pop you a Private message,


I'm sorted out now thanks to the generous AB :thumb:


----------



## kimandsally

A.B said:


> I have a empty Bilt Hamber container?


Very many thanks not one but 2 pots arrived today, very kind and amazing speed. I will do a charity donation on Saturday when we are near the shop to drop it in.:thumb:


----------



## raitkens83

raitkens83 said:


> Anyone got a empty pot of Chemical Guys petes 53? The wife dropped my full pot on the floor and smashed it in about 10 bits.
> 
> Willing to pay/swap etc??


Bump, Anyone?


----------



## Superspec

Juts get one of those locking plastic food boxes to put it in....they are only a couple of quid and seal nicely.


----------



## raitkens83

Nah would rather have it in a original tub if possible.


----------



## RandomlySet

Anyone got any empty tubs of wax? Ideally Dodo Juice, Zymol or Swissvax. Just want a "stationary pot" at work.


----------



## Spuj

-Mat- said:


> Anyone got any empty tubs of wax? Ideally Dodo Juice, Zymol or Swissvax. Just want a "stationary pot" at work.


Thats quite a novel idea, although Swissvax tubs will be at a premium when they hike their prices up by another 20%


----------



## RandomlySet

Why?

Are people wanting empty tubs for same/similar reasons as me?

I could understand people buying empty tubs that are refillable (if allowed). But not sure why there seems to be a demand for empty tubs in general.....

Oh well...


----------



## P.A.D

Hi all,

Dropped my Zymol Concourse and the pot has broke.

Anybody got one they want to sell?

Will be much appreciated. 


Russ


----------



## R0B

Hi all,

im looking for an empty supernatural iroku wooden pot,willing to pay a small fee for it if anyone has one they dont need.

cheers 
Rob


----------



## CraigQQ

hey gents/ladies..

im looking for a empty or nearly empty pot of best of show(and bag if possible)
willing to pay ofcourse..

just bought a sample of it from personal sales without the pot.. and i NEED the pot lol..

Cheers
Craig


----------



## Ns1980

I have a half full but broken Blackfire wax tub which I need to replace. Does anyone have an empty clear pot with black lid I could buy please? I need it to be a 200ml size. 

(I'm not brand fussy)

Thanks!


----------



## Short1e

I have a BOS pot with bag... Anyone want to purchase from me?


----------



## Ns1980

Short1e said:


> I have a BOS pot with bag... Anyone want to purchase from me?


Would be great - how much are you after?


----------



## Short1e

Ns1980 said:


> Would be great - how much are you after?


If i'm honest, I don't even know what they go for :thumb:


----------



## PaulN

Hi All,

Well not much else to say, im after any Zymol 8oz (226g) pot in good condition.

Might include a little wax sample if the right pot comes up quickish .

Drop me a PM as well as posting on here.

Thanks

PaulN


----------



## amiller

i have an 8oz Glasure and a 4oz Destiny pot (4oz might have a cracked lid-cant quite remember). Will need to wait until Friday for postage though.


----------



## Alan W

amiller said:


> i have an 8oz Glasure and a 4oz Destiny pot (4oz might have a cracked lid-cant quite remember). Will need to wait until Friday for postage though.


Interested in the smaller 4oz pot please Andy! 

Thanks,

Alan


----------



## PaulN

Alan W said:


> Interested in the smaller 4oz pot please Andy!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Alan


lol Ive already jumped in with a PM to Bagsy them buddy


----------



## Paddy_R

Short1e said:


> I have a BOS pot with bag... Anyone want to purchase from me?


You still have this or is it sold?


----------



## Alan W

PaulN said:


> lol Ive already jumped in with a PM to Bagsy them buddy





PaulN said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Well not much else to say, im after any Zymol 8oz (226g) pot in good condition.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> PaulN


No problem Paul, I thought you were only wanting a 8oz (226g) pot as stated above. 

Alan W


----------



## PaulN

Alan W said:


> No problem Paul, I thought you were only wanting a 8oz (226g) pot as stated above.
> 
> Alan W


The 4oz would have been used to store Equally good Zymol wax, but like i said to amiller i respect what he decides to do with the pots. :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980

Paddy_R said:


> You still have this or is it sold?


I have PM'd him an offer but not had a reply as yet....


----------



## Short1e

One sold on eBay yesterday for £20.50 including bag and postage :thumb:

I might even leave a little of BOS in the pot too if you're nice to me 

Laura


----------



## Ns1980

Short1e said:


> One sold on eBay yesterday for £20.50 including bag and postage :thumb:
> 
> I might even leave a little of BOS in the pot too if you're nice to me
> 
> Laura


Hi Laura,

That's a big steep for me - just after a decent (and proper brand) pot for my Blackfire wax which is in a broken pot.

What would you accept?

Thanks


----------



## Paddy_R

I'll pay £20 delivered. Lost out on that eBay one due to a dodgy 3g connection :-(


----------



## Short1e

Paddy_R said:


> I'll pay £20 delivered. Lost out on that eBay one due to a dodgy 3g connection :-(


SOLD! :thumb:

Do you need a pic of it? As it's round at my dad's house and I don't think i'll be back there until Sunday


----------



## Paddy_R

If you could that would be great, though no rush on it. Also I really hope you take paypal!


----------



## Short1e

Paddy_R said:


> If you could that would be great, though no rush on it. Also I really hope you take paypal!


I do, that's fine.

I'll get it sorted this weekend and send you a picture and we can go from there


----------



## Paddy_R

No worries. Thanks.


----------



## amiller

Short1e said:


> One sold on eBay yesterday for £20.50 including bag and postage :thumb:
> 
> Laura


It was much nearer £11.50 plus £5 postage. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280776738...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1277


----------



## amiller

PaulN said:


> The 4oz would have been used to store Equally good Zymol wax, but like i said to amiller i respect what he decides to do with the pots. :thumb:


Paul, both pots readg to go if you PM me your address. I'll post first when you receive it let me know. :thumb:

Andy


----------



## Spoony

Did someone really just pay £20 for an empty wax pot. I've seen it all now. If I ever manage to finish a wax I'll give the pot away for free....


----------



## amiller

Spoony said:


> If I ever manage to finish a wax I'll give the pot away for free....


With members like Paul it's harder than you think! :lol:

But yes. Crazy days! :doublesho


----------



## PaulN

amiller said:


> With members like Paul it's harder than you think! :lol:
> 
> But yes. Crazy days! :doublesho


lol Come on then Andy any news on the Pots???

PaulN


----------



## G900GTI

Has anyone got a BOS pot going? will be happy to pay for it.


----------



## JasonH20URF

Anyone got a dodo Orange crush going? i need one of them and 2 lids


----------



## Lupostef

Empty pot of Zymol glasur anyone?

Edit: any Zymol pot. Will obviously pay.


----------



## frankiman

looking for empty zymol sample pot.


----------



## Alan W

I'm looking for the lid of a 4oz Zymol sample pot if anyone can help.

Beer tokens offered in exchange! 

Alan W


----------



## Lupostef

Lupostef said:


> Empty pot of Zymol glasur anyone?
> 
> Edit: any Zymol pot. Will obviously pay.


Bump for this! Really in need of any Zymol pot or Swissvax pot 

Will pay


----------



## cleaningfreak

i could sell full sv shield pot with wax in it ( used once on xsara coupe so about 95% left ) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## adlem

I'm after any 4oz Zymol lid - Atlantique or Vintage would be even better :thumb:

PM me if you can help


----------



## Alan W

adlem said:


> I'm after any 4oz Zymol lid - Atlantique or Vintage would be even better :thumb:
> 
> PM me if you can help


I'm on the case also Martin, see post 190. 

Alan W


----------



## adlem

Alan W said:


> I'm on the case also Martin, see post 190.
> 
> Alan W


I noticed as I looked back through :thumb:

I've even searched US and Uk ebay  :lol:


----------



## atomicfan

I have a 90% full destiny pot if anybody is interested


----------



## DetailMyCar

atomicfan said:


> I have a 90% full destiny pot if anybody is interested


Stick it in the classifieds - sure someone will want it!


----------



## talisman

zym lid for sale in the detailing items for sale section.....


----------



## Aucky

I'm looking for a glass pot of some sort for an experiment. (Will pay, obviously)


----------



## amiller

2oz Zymol Sample pot or the Zymol Detail pot PLEASE!


----------



## Alan W

amiller said:


> 2oz Zymol Sample pot or the Zymol Detail pot PLEASE!


I'm surprised you've not bought a pot of Detail wax Andy and just emptied it! :lol:

I rescued a lovely glass pot from our bin the other day (female cosmetic of some sort ) but the plastic lid is a pale pink! You're welcome to it if nothing else turns up. 

Alan W


----------



## amiller

Alan W said:


> I'm surprised you've not bought a pot of Detail wax Andy and just emptied it!


I'm suprised myself! :lol: I've had a few pots of Detail and sold them for about £10. Be lucky to buy an empty pot for that now! :lol:


----------



## PaulN

amiller said:


> I'm suprised myself! :lol: I've had a few pots of Detail and sold them for about £10. Be lucky to buy an empty pot for that now! :lol:


Drop me a pm buddy id like to donate towards you buying a new detail wax.... :thumb:

PaulN


----------



## k9vnd

Looking for a near empty or empty pot of cg pete's 53 or very similar pot if possible, pm with what u have and cost and postage will be covered.


----------



## Aucky

I'm in desperate need of a Zymol pot.

Preferabley with a Glasur label on it


----------



## dave-g

Bit of a strange one as not specifically a wax pot...but I'm after just the casing from dodo juices hard 4 range, or soft wax range. Just the case itself, as mine decided to smash into the floor


----------



## adlem

Still after a 4oz Zymol lid, preferably Atlantique but I'm not overly fussy..

And a Swissvax cloth bag is anyone has one lying around?


----------



## Lewisredfern001

gents

I have 1 swissvax sheild pot available and 1 zymol glasur pot available although damage repaired.


----------



## fatdazza

Pot no longer needed


----------



## Super is

Lewisredfern001 said:


> gents
> 
> I have 1 swissvax sheild pot available and 1 zymol glasur pot available although damage repaired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1183.photobucket.com/albums/x467/lewisredfern001/2d67ef37.jpg[/IMG[/quote]
> 
> Pm'd :)


----------



## Iain R33

Not sure if I'm being special or not but how do you go about getting wax from one pot to another? Is it simply a case of digging it out or can you heat and then pour it out or am I looking at it all wrong? 

The reason I ask is that I have a Collinite 915 tin that has rusted a bit from sitting in the garage over the years and I would like to get the wax into something that wont rust. 

Iain


----------



## Alan W

I'm looking for an empty Swissvax black plastic 250ml bottle as most of their (non wax) products are supplied in.

Willing to pay postage.

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## southwest10

Im looking for an empty Zymol Z3 pot or similar zymol pot(mine is broken)
And a SV-LID


----------



## southwest10

BUMP-still nobody


----------



## Lupostef

In need of either a 2oz or 4oz Zymol pot anyone got one?


----------



## adlem

I've got an empty 4oz Zymol pot up for grabs currently with Destiny stickers on it. The lid has had an impact and cracked on the thread but it hasn't split and still closes perfectly.

















Also have an empty old style Swissvax pot.









PM me :thumb:


----------



## Gingerbug224

Any one have an old dodo juice hard candy! Dropped mine today and lid is obliterated!!!! :-(


----------



## amiller

Adlem-can I have first dibs on the 4oz zymol- will PM you!


----------



## S3kel

1oz ,,30g ,,28ml round (preserve) glass jars,of any use??


----------



## southwest10

got a lid-Zymöl for grab


----------



## rtjc

No longer required, again.


----------



## steview

I've got a small empty sample pot of Swissvax mirage 10ml I believe come with which looks like original Swissvax gel label


----------



## steview

Plus a mint condition Swissvax silk wax bag


----------



## moosh

Paddy_R said:


> I'll pay £20 delivered. Lost out on that eBay one due to a dodgy 3g connection :-(


I think I beat you to it bud sorry, it arrived on Friday and I think from memory I paid 12.50 for it including postage.


----------



## stealthwolf

Bumpity. Am after an empty swissvax pot.


----------



## Smeeagain27

*empty pots*

Is there something specific about the pots you all ask for?

Reason for asking is as well as being a keen amateur detailer, I'm a packaging consultant (yes really) and can probably get my hands on suitable containers - if there is enough interest I could maybe get a group deal for detailing world folks - let me know what you want and why (ie the specification - for example double wall etc) and what everyone thinks is a reasonable price for a pot and I'll happily see what I can do.

They would be brand new, unlabelled pots, with lids.

Apologies to mods if i shouldn't be making a post like this - just saw an opportunity we can probably all benefit from


----------



## stealthwolf

Dunno about the others but planning on buying a pot of SV wax and splitting it 50/50 with a friend. Would be nice if we both had SV pots.


----------



## rob_vrs

Do people sell there old pots or just simply donate them? 

Thanks

Rob


----------



## adlem

steview said:


> Plus a mint condition Swissvax silk wax bag


Is that a big bag that a full size pot would fit in? Very interested if it is :thumb:


----------



## Pol147

Hello ,

anyone got an empty jar ( with lid ) of Swissvax Best Of Show.
If possible the Glass jar, but the plastic one is also good.
And an empty Jar ( and lid ) of ONYX , the 50 ml version.
(Living in Belgium ).


----------



## JasonH20URF

Hello not as posh as most requests but anyone got an orange crush pot lying around ?


----------



## marc147

steview said:


> I've got a small empty sample pot of Swissvax mirage 10ml I believe come with which looks like original Swissvax gel label


Still got the sample pot available?


----------



## steview

marc147 said:


> Still got the sample pot available?


Think so mate it's here somewhere


----------



## marc147

steview said:


> Think so mate it's here somewhere


Dropped you a pm


----------



## magpieV6

Guys, if any of you have any zymol pots pls let me know! Or any nice empty pots!

Cheers


----------



## Lupostef

Ideally in need of a 4oz Zymol pot, if not 8oz will do  drop me a PM


----------



## Danno

*empty swissvax bos pot wanted*

Hi,

My bos pot is broken and need a replacement, anyone got an empty pot please?

Thanks.


----------



## welsh.Z.S.

Dunno if its any use to anyone but i have my old collinite 915 tin available .. ?


----------



## Jim-R

Hi,

I'm after a spare empty SV BOS or SV CR Pot if anyone has one?? 

Thanks for your help in advance! :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs

Jim-R said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm after a spare empty SV BOS or SV CR Pot if anyone has one??
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance! :thumb:


Im may have a BOS one in the near future. I have a full tub of CR at the minute.

Rob


----------



## georgeandpeppa

......


----------



## Pol147

Looking for an empty BOS jar.


----------



## rob_vrs

I have one i may part with soon.


----------



## Pol147

That would be very generous Rob.
Will you let me know your price ( sending to Belgium ).
Thanks in advance, 
Paul.


----------



## rob_vrs

Pol147 said:


> That would be very generous Rob.
> Will you let me know your price ( sending to Belgium ).
> Thanks in advance,
> Paul.


Let me get back to you next week. Ill see what i can sort out for you.

Rob


----------



## Pol147

OK, thanks :thumb:

Edit : Big thanks to Rob for the empty BOS jar .


----------



## Rascal_69

Anyone got a empty bos tub? 

Just swapped my good tub with someone. 

The other pot the lid is awkward to put on. The start of threads are alittle damaged. 

Still can open and close it but not as easy. Would prefer it to easier.



Looking for bos tub and certificate. Am happy to send you my one after I swap wax over.


----------



## rob_vrs

Rascal_69 said:


> Anyone got a empty bos tub?
> 
> Just swapped my good tub with someone.
> 
> The other pot the lid is awkward to put on. The start of threads are alittle damaged.
> 
> Still can open and close it but not as easy. Would prefer it to easier.
> 
> Looking for bos tub and certificate. Am happy to send you my one after I swap wax over.


Email swissvax buddy, they keep a stock of old tubs so any lids or pots required they may have one


----------



## Rascal_69

rob_vrs said:


> Email swissvax buddy, they keep a stock of old tubs so any lids or pots required they may have one


Uk or eu?


----------



## rob_vrs

Rascal_69 said:


> Uk or eu?


UK they've sorted me out a few times, might be difficult to get an exact pot but changing labels is straight forward enough


----------



## Rascal_69

rob_vrs said:


> UK they've sorted me out a few times, might be difficult to get an exact pot but changing labels is straight forward enough


Done sent them a picture too


----------



## JackLeach

Hi, after any small wax tubs for when i start my home made wax processes please

So if you kind people could help out that would be great, cheers


----------



## Rascal_69

I have my old inside of bos and lid if you want. 

The lid is stiff getting on and off though. 

Still has the bos smell


----------



## ianfinny

Hey guys looking for a crystal rock pot if anybody has one. Ian


----------



## ianfinny

anybody


----------



## rob_vrs

ianfinny said:


> anybody


My crystal rock is nearly empty got about 30ml left not sure how long that will take to run out


----------



## ianfinny

any idea how much youd want buddy?


----------



## Billio

Im after a Crystal Rock pot too.....obviously ianfinny has first refussal as he asked first. I dropped mine and its well smashed so quite desperate and willing to pay a sensible price.....id even buy a pot with a small amount of wax remaining. Thanks anyone


----------



## rob_vrs

To be honest I'm not sure what its worth. I was going to keep the pot for if you like sentimental value been a special wax however i have a old saying "anything for sale for the right price" haha.

Rob


----------



## Billio

Does anyone have an empty swissvax pot....im happy to pay a sensible amount. Many thanks


----------



## Lupostef

Got an empty 8oz Zymol pot and Swissvax BOS with bag if anyone's interested?


----------



## fatdazza

*Swissvax BOS Pot (old style) with Cert and Bag*

I have one of the old style Swissvax Best Of Show Pots. It comes with the bag and certificate.

I do not want to make anything on this, so will offer all proceeds (less postage) to the DW chosen charity (Sebastians Action Trust)

There are no cracks in the pot or lid. However - these Swissvax pots were a bit of a pig to get the screw tops on. Please be aware if buying this, that the screw top is difficult to get on. The lids can crack if you force it. Don't moan about it, it is for charity!

I was thinking of offering it for £15 or best offer in say the next seven days? - Please note I will not let it go for less than £8 as it won't be worthwhile posting.

Cheers guys :thumb:


----------



## fatdazza

fatdazza said:


> I have one of the old style Swissvax Best Of Show Pots. It comes with the bag and certificate.
> 
> I do not want to make anything on this, so will offer all proceeds (less postage) to the DW chosen charity (Sebastians Action Trust)
> 
> There are no cracks in the pot or lid. However - these Swissvax pots were a bit of a pig to get the screw tops on. Please be aware if buying this, that the screw top is difficult to get on. The lids can crack if you force it. Don't moan about it, it is for charity!
> 
> I was thinking of offering it for £15 or best offer in say the next seven days? - Please note I will not let it go for less than £8 as it won't be worthwhile posting.
> 
> Cheers guys :thumb:


Forgot to include photo doh!


----------



## fatdazza

Bump for the BOS pot :thumb:


----------



## Mason

fatdazza said:


> Bump for the BOS pot :thumb:


£10 here fella perfect for my sample :thumb:

Great deed to :thumb:


----------



## fatdazza

Mason said:


> £10 here fella perfect for my sample :thumb:
> 
> Great deed to :thumb:


Looks like it's yours. 

I will pm you payment details and post the screen print from the donation on this thread.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Mason

fatdazza said:


> Looks like it's yours.
> 
> I will pm you payment details and post the screen print from the donation on this thread.
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


Thank you! All paid and paid extra to cover any fees :thumb:

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID: 5CT942047A0007025)

Cheers


----------



## fatdazza

Thanks for the payment - donation made

https://www.justgiving.com/Bill-Rogers


----------



## Mason

Great work Daz!

and look forward to receiving my pot!

Top Man!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dipesh

Anyone have an empty swissvax pot? New style if possible. I'm also after a symbol pot too. 

Will pay a sensible amount. 

Thanks.


----------



## Muscleflex

what do you guys use the empty pots for?


----------



## adlem

Putting samples in, replacing broken pots or just for decoration :thumb:


----------



## Jmax

Anyone have any empty pots at the moment? Cracked one of mine and need a replacement asap.


----------



## Alfieharley1

*Swissvax pots*

Anyone with a new style onyx or crystal rock 200ml happy to buy/donate

Just need to repot my waxes (soon to get Crystal rock)


----------



## Alfieharley1

Or a empty 200ml new style Swissvax. PLEASE


----------



## Alfieharley1

Bump any Swissvax 200ml Crystal rock pots about new style please!

Anyone selling any Swissvax products give me a shout


----------



## Alfieharley1

Bump any Swissvax new style pot empty or with a small amount in around and about 
Crystal rock pref.

Any other Swissvax products also I'll be interested in


----------



## Andy.B

Anyone got a z carbon pot mine has cracked on the thread part of the pot and I can't get a good seal.


----------



## Bildeb0rg

Haven't read the full thread so may have been suggested earlier, but any face cream from a pound shop (check it's a screw top) will suffice after you tip the grunge out surely?


----------



## Yellow Dave

I'm after a spare lid from an autofinesse wax if anyone can help


----------



## Bizcam

Any spare swissvax shield pot going.


----------



## southwest10

Looking for SV-Lamborghini,Mercedes benz,Spyker,bugatti


----------



## H.R.I.P

Looking for 200ml swissvax mystery pot, new design
give me a shout or my email：[email protected]


----------



## DiM3ch

If anyone has a nearly empty pot of SV BOS or CR, I'm after either

Cheers


----------



## Diastolic

has anybody got an empty pot of Collinite 476S? I have one of the huge tins and could very much do with a smaller tin to keep in my detailing bag. Would very much be appreciated


----------



## nick_mcuk

I have an empty Dodo Bananna Amour Glass Jar in the shed...


----------



## pampered

I have an empty zymol carbon wax pot if anyone is interested in it?


----------



## Steve90

I need a new lid for my dodo blue velvet wax if anyone has one floating about?


----------



## BIG Matt

Could anyone help with a lid for a 250ml Dodo Juice wax pot? I dropped mine the other day 

https://dodojuice.net/collections/car-wax-inc-hybrid/products/light-fantastic-250ml-car-wax

Thanks in advance.


----------

